

ByteMail - Decentralized P2P Messaging Protocol - max0563
http://www.bytemailproject.org

======
gregmorton
Can't send you a message. I've got a : "Address doesn't exist" Too bad, nice
UI :)

~~~
max0563
That is weird, you may not have completely finished downloading the nodes.db,
or you may have relay set to True without port 5333 being open.

~~~
gregmorton
You're right :) 5333 port is closed.

------
Slyc3r
This project is awesome! Keep up the good work man! :D

------
max0563
Tell me what you guys think of the project.

------
manojdv
this is in-time. Good luck!

~~~
max0563
Thank you sir! I figured it was as well!

